# To the two guitar playing punk kids in VT, you left your backpack on my porch.



## crowboy (Feb 27, 2018)

Not sure if this is the right place for posts like this, but last night in Vermont two punk kids left a backpack on my porch. No names, but you probably know who you are. 

If the owner/s of the backpack want to step forward we can meet in a neutral location. Do not come to the house, the neighbors would most likely call the police.


----------



## erisACAB (Feb 27, 2018)

Maybe try posting on some of the facebook groups for travelers if you're on them?


----------

